# Latvian: Isafara



## d1original1

My friend just had a baby that he named "Isafara."  When I tried to look up possible meanings online, I found the following text.  I think it's French.  So I'm wondering if someone could tell me what it says.  Thanks.
 Saki, nav rupju? Tas ir ari tad, ja to nav un ari tad, ja to citi nemana. Var but jo ipaši tad?
Un remontejam, parbuvejam, ta gribas. Un vienmer tas dos ko jaunu.
Ko dos? Tas atkarigs no remonta materiala un prasmes. Bet galvenais buvet, kad sasap. Vai ne?


----------



## Cass

d1original1, "Isafara" seems a pretty name, and i'd love to translate for you, but unfortunately, the script you posted isn't French...


----------



## quehuong

Could it be a Slavic language?


----------



## Cass

vietnamese or Indonesian?


----------



## Silvia

It's Latvian, the language spoken in the Republic of Latvia, a country in Northeastern Europe, bordering the Baltic Sea, and now member of the European Union.


----------



## OlivierG

It is written in latvian (I think).


----------



## Silvia

Anyway, to answer d1's question: that name is formed by Isa and Fara:

For both meanings:

http://www.weddingvendors.com/baby-names/meaning/fara/

http://www.weddingvendors.com/baby-names/meaning/isa/

though I personally disagree with origins and meanings.


----------



## Arnauld

It is not Indonesian nor Slavic.
Welcome to the Latvia (soon I'll be living nearby, in Finland)


----------



## knakts

That text is in Latvian (a bit weird one, I would say), but I don't see how it is relevant to your question. I suppose the author of it might had named himself or herself Isafara.


----------

